# afférer (intrans.)



## Gepo

Hola, Foro!
En el seminario XIX de Lacan, me encuentro con un uso aparentemente intransitivo del verbo *afférer* que no sé cómo interpretar. 

El contexto es el siguiente. Lacan vuelve a escribir sus "fórmulas de la sexuación", y a continuación dice: 

C'est là que je tente d'apporter une contribution qui puisse *afférer* utilement à partir de la théorie des ensembles.

Digo que este uso es aparentemente intransitivo porque estimo que el *à* que sigue corresponde a la expresión *à partir de*, pero puedo estar equivocado. El problema, si estoy en lo cierto, es que no he encontrado ninguna definición de *afférer* como verbo transitivo.

Mi propuesta: En esto intento aportar una contribución que pueda *afférer* útilmente a partir de la teoría de conjuntos. 

¡Sugerencias bienvenidas!


----------



## swift

No te extrañés si este término es un neologismo de sentido que se basa en un juego de palabras complicadísimo.  Es Lacan.

¿Contribución que incumba en el sentido de sentar precedente?

Esperá más respuestas porfa.


----------



## Gepo

swift said:


> No te extrañés si este término es un neologismo de sentido que se basa en un juego de palabras complicadísimo.  Es Lacan.
> ¿Contribución que incumba en el sentido de sentar precedente?


Gracias, Swift. No creo que haya aquí juego de palabras... ¡La excepción que confirma la regla!  
Pero, bromas aparte, ¿hay algún sentido de "incumbir" que no requiera objeto directo y que equivalga a "sentar precedente"? No lo conozco...
Lo interesante es que tu propuesta queda bien con la frase y con el contexto. Esperaré más respuestas, pero esta ya me orienta un poco.
Gracias!


----------



## Pohana

Gepo said:


> ... C'est là que je tente d'apporter une contribution qui puisse *afférer* utilement à partir de la théorie des ensembles...



Mi humilde intento:

*(C'est là*) _en este contexto_ (*que je tente d'apporter une contribution qui puisse afférer*/revenir à), _intento aportar una contribución que pueda retomar el tema_ _de una manera útil a partir de la teoría de conjuntos_.


----------



## Paquita

Sin ningún conocimiento de Lacan, pero sabiendo que con él las posibilidades más estrafalarias no lo son tanto, me aventuro a una hipótesis.. la invención del verbo afférer que el CNRTL no conoce* http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/afférer y mi Robert tampoco a partir de este adjetivo:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/afférent

Otra hipótesis, el sentido etimológico = apporter.

* no reconoce la forma verbal, pero al final de la página de afférent añade:


> *Dér. et composés : *_afférence, afférer (cf. Lar. encyclop.), afféreur._


 

Pero por favor, no me pregntes cómo las encajo en la frase de marras


----------



## Gepo

Gracias, Pohana y Paquit&

Veo que el verbo afférer, así empleado, nos plantea problemas a todos, pero que lo más razonable parece ser el recurso a la etimología, para decidir el sentido que debemos dar a esta frase que cojea. 

Si empleamos ese recurso, quizá afférer fue utilizado para no repetir aporter, y en ese caso la idea global de la frase original, 



> C'est là que je tente d'apporter une contribution qui puisse *afférer *utilement à partir de la théorie des ensembles.


podría ser:


> En esto intento aportar una contribución útil a partir de la teoría de conjuntos.


Aquí no figura siquiera afférer, absorbido en apporter...

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Pohana

> En esto intento aportar una contribución útil a partir de la teoría de conjuntos.



Il y manquerait la notion _d'afférent = qui se rapporte à, qui revient à quelque chose_ en particulier ; les veines afférentes entrent/s'introduisent dans les organes, là il y a une idée de pénétrer un système, semble-t-il déjà bien conçu, c'est pour cela que t'ai proposé "retomar el tema"


----------



## Gepo

Pohana said:


> Il y manquerait la notion _d'afférent = qui se rapporte à, qui revient à quelque chose_ en particulier ; les veines afférentes entrent/s'introduisent dans les organes, là il y a une idée de pénétrer un système, semble-t-il déjà bien conçu, c'est pour cela que t'ai proposé "retomar el tema"



El problema es que apporter y afférer tienen igual etimología y sentido, y por eso me resulta una redundancia. Y por lo demás, nada indica en este contexto que se trate de "retomar _el tema_". Pero tu recuerdo de las _venas aferentes_ me sugiere una alternativa que quizá pueda dirimir la cuestión sin introducir sentidos espurios:


> En esto intento aportar una contribución que pueda *ser nutrida* útilmente a partir de la teoría de conjuntos.


¿Qué te parece, Pohana?


----------



## Pohana

Buenas noches Gepo:

Pienso que una de las dificultades que presenta la interpretación de los textos de Lacan radica en que él como psicoanalista tenía la tendencia de utilizar términos clínicos (pues era médico) en un modo literario. Al referirme a _venas aferentes_ ha sido para presentar sólo uno de los ejemplos del uso de aferente en medicina: existen _arterias y arteriolas aferentes_ que transportan sangre nueva hacia los órganos para nutrirlos, también _nervios aferentes_ que transportan señales sensoriales al cerebro, existen _linfáticos aferentes_, etc. y en todos los casos hay un trasporte de algo _hacia_ órganos, o desde ellos como el transporte de sangre usada en el caso de las venas, con esto te quiero expresar que cuando utilizo _contribuir _(con planteamientos) para _retomar un tema_ (es una expresión crítica), se trata de aportar ideas que puedan renovar las ya existentes y dar la posibilidad de desechar aquellas que ya no estén vigentes, es asi que se renuevan las corrientes de pensamiento. Desde este punto de vista _afférer_ y _apporter_ tienen etimologías _plutôt nuancées_. Si esta expresión definitivamente no te convence, debe existir una que exprese la situación que te planteo. 
À +
Pohana


----------



## Gepo

Veré si la encuentro, Pohana.
Gracias nuevamente.
Saludos


----------



## Pohana

> En esto intento aportar una contribución que pueda *ser nutrida* útilmente a partir de la teoría de conjuntos.



Por cierto: la _contribución_ es la que nutre, además provee los medios para desechar lo que ya no es útil 

Bonne chance et bon courage !

À +
Pohana


----------



## Gepo

Pohana said:


> Por cierto: la _contribución_ es la que nutre, además provee los medios para desechar lo que ya no es útil


Es verdad! El "à partir de" me despistó. 
Creo que la solución más salomónica, por poco literal que sea, podría ser la siguiente:
En esto intento aportar una contribución que pueda *resultar un aferente* _útil_ a partir de la teoría de conjuntos.
À +


----------



## Pohana

Gepo said:


> ...En esto intento aportar una contribución que pueda *resultar un aferente* _útil_ a partir de la teoría de conjuntos...


Me parece estupendo


----------



## Pohana

Buenos días Gepo:

Retomo este hilo, pues finalmente tuve acceso a mi *ADORADO* diccionario francés-español de 1856 de Librería Garnier Hermanos para aclarar que el sentido que tendría _aferente_ no es el que he propuesto en posts anteriores; a pesar de que en él no hay una palabra que traduzca literalmente, aparece AFFÉRER : repartir, dividir, arreglar la parte que a cada uno corresponde de una cosa común, hacer particiones de una cosa común / Devolver una deuda por una autoridad judicial. Es decir, el sentido de la frase es que Lacan pretende darle el sentido justo a los elementos de las fórmulas de la sexuación basándose en la Teoría de Conjuntos.

À +
Pohana

N.B. : Swift, si lees este post recuerda que eres el principal candidato para heredar el mencionado diccionario


----------



## Gepo

¡Gracias, Pohana!

Entonces, ¿qué te parece la siguiente propuesta?

En esto intento aportar una contribución que pueda *zanjar* útilmente a partir de la teoría de conjuntos.

Me baso en que, según el DRAE,



> *zanjar**.**1. *tr. Echar zanjas o abrirlas para fabricar un edificio o para otro fin.*2. *tr. Remover todas las dificultades e inconvenientes que puedan impedir el arreglo y terminación de un asunto o negocio.​


----------



## Pohana

Me parece bien


----------



## Lexinauta

Vengo siguiendo este hilo desde el comienzo, sin poder encontrar la forma de resolver el tema. 

El uso del verbo 'zanjar', así como está, no me gusta: _siento _que falta el complemento del verbo. Yo diría 'zanjar la cuestión'.

Pero hay otra forma por la que me inclino:
'En esto intento aportar una contribución que pueda *obrar *útilmente a partir de la teoría de conjuntos.'


----------



## Pohana

Lexinauta said:


> ... falta el complemento del verbo. Yo diría 'zanjar la cuestión...



T*u* as bien raison Lexinauta ; je crois qu'on pourrait dire aussi : ... dirimir el asunto a partir de la teoría de conjuntos.

D'après RAE:
*Dirimir:*
*2.     * tr. Ajustar, concluir, componer una controversia.


----------



## Lexinauta

No quiero parecer insistente (aunque lo sea ), pero lo que pasa es que tanto 'dirimir', como 'resolver' o 'zanjar' necesitan un complemento; en cambio 'obrar' puede quedar solo.

Esperemos a Gepo, a ver qué resuelve hacer...
Saludos.


----------



## Pohana

Hola Lexinauta:

À mon avis, por mantener la intransitividad del verbo (lo cual podría no ser tan importante) con el verbo obrar, se resta fuerza al texto; aqui lo importante es el sentido de sostener o fortalecer una tesis a partir de un modelo matemático, obrar o trabajar en algo no garantiza que las propuestas tengan un efecto digamos contundente sobre el tema planteado.

À +
Pohana


----------

